# Emmanuelle Arsan



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.Detto questo, addio.
questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

ossignur, chetati.chi sei sei
mi aspettavi al varco?
benvenuta


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

non ero la sola


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.Detto questo, addio.
> questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)



Chiunque tu sia
fai la tua strada qui dentro e fuori 
non ti curare degli altri ( nel senso della prevenzione o no)
se hai qualcosa da scrivere/fallo...

non capisco il bisogno di dover per forza piacere ...

io son fiera di non piacere tanto...
sai quante responsabilità 

comunque ciao
ma smetti con sta storia del " me ne vado"
ma chi ti tiene?
se rimani fa piacere 
se vai non credo che cambi di grosso...


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.Detto questo, addio.
> questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)


Va che ti hanno dato dell'Emmanuelle Arsan, mica della zoccola. Calmati su, che la vita è bella 

Buscopann


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.Detto questo, addio.
> questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)




...Mmmmm... se rimanessi qui per un pò di tempo ti renderesti conto che è prassi l'atteggiamento ostile e provocatorio verso i nuovi arrivati... Emmanuelle Arsan o meno.... 
Non sei la prima nè sarai l'ultima...


----------



## Caciottina (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ...Mmmmm... se rimanessi qui per un pò di tempo ti renderesti conto che è prassi l'atteggiamento ostile e provocatorio verso i nuovi arrivati... Emmanuelle Arsan o meno....
> Non sei la prima nè sarai l'ultima...


ma guarda cal che ti sbagli non c'e' stato nessun atteggiamento provocatorio o o stile...
dagli corda mi raccomando...


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ero la sola


Fujiko non è Emmanuelle Arsan.   appena verificato dal punto di vista tecnico.      Possiamo chiudere almeno questa polemica?  Grazie


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda cal che ti sbagli non c'e' stato nessun atteggiamento provocatorio o o stile...
> dagli corda mi raccomando...




Dai miss.... partendo  da alcuni suoi interventi le reazioni, leggitime, per altro... possono essere sembrate ostili... 
Io non credo di aver dato corda.. anzi.. mi sembra di aver sminuito il suo punto di vista.. !


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2014)

chi è questa Emanuel Arsan?


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> chi è questa Emanuel Arsan?


Un ex utente.


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

gas ha detto:


> chi è questa Emanuel Arsan?


Una vecchia utente


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

gas ha detto:


> chi è questa Emanuel Arsan?


Ciao Gas...e noi quando ci vediamo???


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un ex utente.





Simy ha detto:


> Una vecchia utente


non conosco, ma è successo qualcosa?


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Ciao Gas...e noi quando ci vediamo???


ciao, quando vuoi.... anche ora per un caffè


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



gas ha detto:


> non conosco, ma è successo qualcosa?


Non mi ha dato il culo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Fujiko non è Emmanuelle Arsan. appena verificato dal punto di vista tecnico. Possiamo chiudere almeno questa polemica? Grazie


sempre a rovinare i momenti divertenti:volo:


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi ha dato il culo.:mrgreen:


ahhhh beh.... allora capisco


----------



## Sole (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va che ti hanno dato dell'Emmanuelle Arsan, *mica della zoccola*. Calmati su, che la vita è bella
> 
> Buscopann


Vabbè, anche le avessero dato della zoccola... qui è all'ordine del giorno, poi ci si fa il callo 

Dai fujiko, resisti, non te ne andare.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> ahhhh beh.... allora capisco


Vabbè....peggio per lei.


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ciao, quando vuoi.... anche ora per un caffè


edd daje Gas.. te l'ho detto che io in orario di lavoro non posso!!!!


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> ...Mmmmm... se rimanessi qui per un pò di tempo ti renderesti conto che è prassi l'atteggiamento ostile e provocatorio verso i nuovi arrivati... Emmanuelle Arsan o meno....
> Non sei la prima nè sarai l'ultima...


Il modo con cui si viene trattati dipende anche da come se ci si pone. 
Se vado ad una raduno di Forza Nuova con la maglietta di Che Guevara e finisco in ospedale, sono io un coglione e non posso di certo imputare agli altri di essere poco accoglienti con i nuovi arrivati.
Verso Fujiko mi sembra che non ci sia stata inizialmente nessuna ostilità. E' lei che col suo modo di fare un po' acidello e provocatorio ha seminato quello che sta raccogliendo.

Buscopann


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> edd daje Gas.. te l'ho detto che io in orario di lavoro non posso!!!!


allora dimmi tu...
ma non prima delle 9 del mattino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Fujiko non è Emmanuelle Arsan.   appena verificato dal punto di vista tecnico.      Possiamo chiudere almeno questa polemica?  Grazie


ma cosa vuoi da me?
se non  mi avessi quotato ora per me era già finita.


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il modo con cui si viene trattati dipende anche da come se ci si pone.
> Se vado ad una raduno di Forza Nuova con la maglietta di Che Guevara e finisco in ospedale, sono io un coglione e non posso di certo imputare agli altri di essere poco accoglienti con i nuovi arrivati.
> Verso Fujiko mi sembra che non ci sia stata inizialmente nessuna ostilità. E' lei che col suo modo di fare un po' acidello e provocatorio ha seminato quello che sta raccogliendo.
> 
> Buscopann


Busco....A parte che, e non sto parlando del caso specifico, chi arriva qui spesso non legge prima  il mood del forum e si sfoga e basta... 
Vale anche per le amanti e i traditori... che di solito sono massacrati più dei traditi... 
Per quanto, ci sono dei traditi che vengono tacciati di stupidità/zerbinaggio/etc etc da subito... 

Non vorrai mica dirmi che qui l'atteggiamento è subito di comprensione e accoglienza da buoni samaritani?

Eh... su...non facciamo i buonisti....


----------



## Buscopann (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Busco....A parte che, e non sto parlando del caso specifico, chi arriva qui spesso non legge prima il mood del forum e si sfoga e basta...
> Vale anche per le amanti e i traditori... che di solito sono massacrati più dei traditi...
> Per quanto, ci sono dei traditi che vengono tacciati di stupidità/zerbinaggio/etc etc da subito...
> 
> ...


Io credo che chi si ponga nel modo giusto raramente venga trattato a pesci in faccia. La battuta sarcastica o il post demenziale li trovi sempre e dovunque, ma sono casi isolati se il nuove utente non si sfoga o non scrive con fare provocatorio.
E' chiaro che se uno entra qui e scrive quanto è bello far le corna alla moglie qualche vaffanculo è normale e anche giusto che se lo prenda a mio parere. Perché qui c'è gente che ha sofferto e che soffre a causa dei tradimenti.

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Busco....A parte che, e non sto parlando del caso specifico, chi arriva qui spesso non legge prima  il mood del forum e si sfoga e basta...
> Vale anche per le amanti e i traditori... che di solito sono massacrati più dei traditi...
> Per quanto, ci sono dei traditi che vengono tacciati di stupidità/zerbinaggio/etc etc da subito...
> 
> ...


Solo i più forti ce la fanno. Questa è Sparta.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Io*



Calipso ha detto:


> Busco....A parte che, e non sto parlando del caso specifico, chi arriva qui spesso non legge prima  il mood del forum e si sfoga e basta...
> Vale anche per le amanti e i traditori... che di solito sono massacrati più dei traditi...
> Per quanto, ci sono dei traditi che vengono tacciati di stupidità/zerbinaggio/etc etc da subito...
> 
> ...


Io sono sempre educato e morigerato,certe scrivo quello che penso,e spesso quello che penso non è quello che vogliono vedere scritto.


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che chi si ponga nel modo giusto raramente venga trattato a pesci in faccia. La battuta sarcastica o il post demenziale li trovi sempre e dovunque, ma sono casi isolati se il nuove utente non si sfoga o non scrive con fare provocatorio.
> E' chiaro che se uno entra qui e scrive quanto è bello far le corna alla moglie qualche vaffanculo è normale e anche giusto che se lo prenda a mio parere. Perché qui c'è gente che ha sofferto e che soffre a causa dei tradimenti.
> 
> Buscopann





Io la vedo e l'ho vista in modo diverso in più di un caso... Ma
che vuoi che ti dica?.... Hai ragione te...............! Va meglio così:mrgreen:?


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che chi si ponga nel modo giusto raramente venga trattato a pesci in faccia. La battuta sarcastica o il post demenziale li trovi sempre e dovunque, ma sono casi isolati se il nuove utente non si sfoga o non scrive con fare provocatorio.
> E' chiaro che se uno entra qui e scrive quanto è bello far le corna alla moglie qualche vaffanculo è normale e anche giusto che se lo prenda a mio parere. Perché qui c'è gente che ha sofferto e che soffre a causa dei tradimenti.
> 
> Buscopann



:up:


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Solo i più forti ce la fanno. Questa è Sparta.




:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Io che son di Ogigia... infatti ho avuto qualche difficotà ma son sopravvisuta...


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Io che son di Ogigia... infatti ho avuto qualche difficotà ma son sopravvisuta...


infatti tu te la cavi benissimo; pungente quando ci vuole ma sempre pronta al confronto


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io credo che chi si ponga nel modo giusto raramente venga trattato a pesci in faccia. La battuta sarcastica o il post demenziale li trovi sempre e dovunque, ma sono casi isolati se il nuove utente non si sfoga o non scrive con fare provocatorio.
> E' chiaro che se uno entra qui e scrive quanto è bello far le corna alla moglie qualche vaffanculo è normale e anche giusto che se lo prenda a mio parere. Perché qui c'è gente che ha sofferto e che soffre a causa dei tradimenti.
> 
> Buscopann


Alcune rispostine poco simpatiche le ho ricevute anche io appena sono arrivata...che io poi me ne freghi è relativo, ma sta di fatto che è normalissimo che appena si arriva in un posto dove c'è un'utenza consolidata si venga accolti con freddezza e/o presi in un certo modo...
Non mi pare che Fujiko tra l'altro abbia parlato molto di quello che ha fatto o subito, questo non possiamo saperlo...
Chi dice che lei non abbia sofferto? Che ne sappiamo noi?
O sono forse giustificati solo quelli che si conoscono?!


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti tu te la cavi benissimo; pungente quando ci vuole ma sempre pronta al confronto


Grazie! che bel complimento! detto da te poi vale doppio


----------



## Simy (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Io che son di Ogigia... infatti ho avuto qualche difficotà ma son sopravvisuta...



ma non c'è proprio paragone tra te e altri soggetti


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2014)

Accade con Fujiko quello che è accaduto con Brunetta. Vox populi vox Dei, per alcuni. O, per me, e se preferite, anche per alcuni di voi, la calunnia è un venticello ....
Ma attenzione: *non* perché essere tacciati di essere Persa o Emmanuelle Arsan sia un disvalore (che sia assolutamente ben chiaro !!!!!!) ma perché il sospetto e la sfiducia albergano qui _optime_ parrebbe.


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non c'è proprio paragone tra te e altri soggetti



:girlhaha:


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Accade con Fujiko quello che è accaduto con Brunetta. Vox populi vox Dei, per alcuni. O, per me, e se preferite, anche per alcuni di voi, la calunnia è un venticello ....
> Ma attenzione: *non* perché essere tacciati di essere Persa o Emmanuelle Arsan sia un disvalore (che sia assolutamente ben chiaro !!!!!!) ma perché il sospetto e la sfiducia albergano qui _optime_ parrebbe.




OT oddio Hell!! ma che figo è quell'avatar????? ma cos'è??? un bradipo? un furetto?? una marmotta? (entrambi giganti  )??!!


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> OT oddio Hell!! ma che figo è quell'avatar????? ma cos'è??? un bradipo? un furetto?? una marmotta? (entrambi giganti  )??!!


Grazie. 
se via sul thread Tits and Asses by Fantastica ho da poco postato una breve descrizione del Ghiottone :up:


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Grazie.
> se via sul thread *Tits and Asses by* Fantastica ho da poco postato una breve descrizione del Ghiottone :up:



dai modifica che poi Joey Blow odia gli inglesismi, si sente male...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Alcune rispostine poco simpatiche le ho ricevute anche io appena sono arrivata...che io poi me ne freghi è relativo, ma sta di fatto che è normalissimo che appena si arriva in un posto dove c'è un'utenza consolidata si venga accolti con freddezza e/o presi in un certo modo...
> Non mi pare che Fujiko tra l'altro abbia parlato molto di quello che ha fatto o subito, questo non possiamo saperlo...
> *Chi dice che lei non abbia sofferto?* Che ne sappiamo noi?
> O sono forse giustificati solo quelli che si conoscono?!


Oddiomio.
 Tutti abbiamo sofferto a questo mondo, tutti. 
Soffriamo da quando nasciamo a quando moriamo. 
C'ha provato uno una volta ad addossarsi tutto il dolore del mondo, ma non gli è riuscita tanto bene, e aveva pure parenti altolocati.
Il fatto della freddezza è purtroppo inversamente proporzionale alla simpatia che suscita il primo post.
C'è gente che quanto è arrivata è stata sulle balle a gran parte del forum SOLO PER IL TITOLO del primo post.
Del resto, qui, siamo le parole che scriviamo.
Infatti poi le cose, con il confronto, possono cambiare.
Fuori... è un'altra storia, è ancora più difficile.


----------



## Scaredheart (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.Detto questo, addio.
> questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)


Guarda, non so la storia di Fujiko, e mai letto un utente che sia Emmanuelle Arsan... per cui se vuoi rimanere e farci sapere di più di te BENVENUTA... :up:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Oddiomio.
> Tutti abbiamo sofferto a questo mondo, tutti.
> Soffriamo da quando nasciamo a quando moriamo.
> C'ha provato uno una volta ad addossarsi tutto il dolore del mondo, ma non gli è riuscita tanto bene, e aveva pure parenti altolocati.
> ...


E' chiaro che tutti abbiamo sofferto, chi in un modo chi nell'altro...
Lo sottolineavo solo in riferimento al post di Buscopann che ho quotato, in cui si dice che c'è gente che soffre!
Come dici giustamente tu, tutti hanno sofferto...e dicevo solo che non bisogna giustificare solo le sofferenze di chi conosciamo...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.Detto questo, addio.
> questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)



Anche tu mi hai dato della bugiarda, così, en passent.

Comunque quando sono arrivata qui io tutti pensavano che fossi Cat... Una taglia 38! Col culone che mi ritrovo!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Anche tu mi hai dato della bugiarda, così, en passent.
> 
> Comunque quando sono arrivata qui io tutti pensavano che fossi Cat... Una taglia 38! Col culone che mi ritrovo!


ma quando scrivi il culo micasivede.
cioe, spostalo che non vedo le faccine a destra


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quando scrivi il culo micasivede.
> cioe, spostalo che non vedo le faccine a destra



Eccheccazz dove lo metto?


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Eccheccazz dove lo metto?


che haiscritto...qui è tutto coperto:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ciao, quando vuoi.... anche ora per un caffè


Non bastava Sbri????
Adesso anche Calipso


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Accade con Fujiko quello che è accaduto con Brunetta. Vox populi vox Dei, per alcuni. O, per me, e se preferite, anche per alcuni di voi, la calunnia è un venticello ....
> Ma attenzione: *non* perché essere tacciati di essere Persa o Emmanuelle Arsan sia un disvalore (che sia assolutamente ben chiaro !!!!!!) ma perché il sospetto e la sfiducia albergano qui _optime_ parrebbe.


Con tutta la stima che ho per te sono due casi ben diversi


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Con tutta la stima che ho per te sono due casi ben diversi


Farfalla, amica mia, non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere nessuno dei due personaggi menzionati, P. e EA.
Non conosco le vicende, i background di entrambe.
Non metto in dubbio che ci siano delle differenze se tu reputi ci siano.
Ma a me sta a cuore un'altra cosa: che io non posso svegliarmi domani e dire Farfalla è la ex utente Pinchina Pallina e diffondere questa clamorosa fandonia senza che tu ne subisca un danno a livello di credibilità e di considerazione.
Secondo me, beninteso. Lo trovo profoandamente INGIUSTO.
A meno che chi lo afferma non abbia delle PROVE che se vuole trasformare la sua illazione in fatto concreto dovrà rendere pubblico.
Sempre secondo me:up:


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non bastava Sbri????
> Adesso anche Calipso


ma.......... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Farfalla, amica mia, non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere nessuno dei due personaggi menzionati, P. e EA.
> Non conosco le vicende, i background di entrambe.
> Non metto in dubbio che ci siano delle differenze se tu reputi ci siano.
> Ma a me sta a cuore un'altra cosa: che io non posso svegliarmi domani e dire Farfalla è la ex utente Pinchina Pallina e diffondere questa clamorosa fandonia senza che tu ne subisca un danno a livello di credibilità e di considerazione.
> ...


H7, io capisco la tua posizione ma capisco anche quella di altri.
Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: se ti dovessi fare una lista di vecchi nick che sono rientrati qui con un secondo nick senza dire nulla in chiaro e che io ho sgamato... sarebbe sorprendentemente lunga.
Ma dato che io con quei nick ho parlato solo qui e anche in mp ci ho parlato del più e del meno, me ne impippo bellamente: vivo e lascio vivere.
Se invece con un nick ho un rapporto che si trasforma in personale e fa una cosa del genere e non mi dice nulla neanche in privato... beh, ci resto male assai, mi arrabbierei proprio.
E francamente me ne fregherei di dare prove ad altri, se sapessi una cosa del genere. 
Anche perchè magari queste prove non potrei darle, essendo queste attinenti alla sfera privata.
:singleeye:


----------



## Calipso (25 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non bastava Sbri????
> Adesso anche Calipso



Vai Serena Farfi... stiamo a pochi metri e da mesi non ci incontriamo!!!!! hihihihi


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Farfalla, amica mia, non ho avuto il piacere di conoscere nessuno dei due personaggi menzionati, P. e EA.
> Non conosco le vicende, i background di entrambe.
> Non metto in dubbio che ci siano delle differenze se tu reputi ci siano.
> Ma a me sta a cuore un'altra cosa: che io non posso svegliarmi domani e dire Farfalla è la ex utente Pinchina Pallina e diffondere questa clamorosa fandonia senza che tu ne subisca un danno a livello di credibilità e di considerazione.
> ...


Parlando in generale, anche perché Persa già non c'era più quando arrivai io, e idem questa Emmanuelle Arsan. Trovo infantili questi ritorni, se di ritorni si tratta, sotto mentite spoglie. Quasi a volersi ricostruire un imene/prepuzio morale. Mettici la faccia.


----------



## gas (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Vai Serena Farfi... stiamo a pochi metri e da mesi non ci incontriamo!!!!! hihihihi


ma quando ci incontriamo................ci sono i fuochi artificiali........


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> H7, io capisco la tua posizione ma capisco anche quella di altri.
> Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: se ti dovessi fare una lista di vecchi nick che sono rientrati qui con un secondo nick senza dire nulla in chiaro e che io ho sgamato... sarebbe sorprendentemente lunga.
> Ma dato che io con quei nick ho parlato solo qui e anche in mp ci ho parlato del più e del meno, me ne impippo bellamente: vivo e lascio vivere.
> *Se invece con un nick ho un rapporto che si trasforma in personale e fa una cosa del genere e non mi dice nulla neanche in privato... beh, ci resto male assai, mi arrabbierei proprio.*
> ...


Anche io, ovviamente.
Però tutto sommato penso che la perdonerei, perché penso che non sia una persona in pace con se stessa e che viva bene: mi dispiacerebbe per lei, che vive in una situazione di tale paranoia rispetto al custodire un segreto che a chi le vuole bene o la stima molto non interessa affatto (nel senso che come ho detto un milione di volte se io voglio bene a Tizio non mi fotte nulla se in passato era anche Al Capone) che non le riesce di essere autentica anche con chi le ha aperto il cuore. Tutto qui. Ma senza giudizi o rancori o cose così, davvero.


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlando in generale, anche perché Persa già non c'era più quando arrivai io, e idem questa Emmanuelle Arsan. Trovo infantili questi ritorni, se di ritorni si tratta, sotto mentite spoglie. Quasi a volersi ricostruire un imene/prepuzio morale. Mettici la faccia.


E' pieno di casi del genere il mondo forum!


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma guarda cal che ti sbagli non c'e' stato nessun atteggiamento provocatorio o o stile...
> dagli corda mi raccomando...



Infatti, non penso proprio che si sia cosi idioti da giudicare a prescindere.

Sbaglio o era entrata scrivendo che tutte le donne allargano le gambe con chiunque?

Se sbaglio chiedo scusa.

Detto da una donna fa incazzare non poco questa generalizzazione.

Normalmente ho visto sempre disponibilità verso chiunque arrivi chiedendo consigli o raccontando la sua situazione, quando non raccontano frottole o si fingono altro (ricordo ancora la povera moglie cornuta e contenta ed invece era l'amante abbandonata), una cosi come la devi accogliere???


----------



## Hellseven (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti, non penso proprio che si sia cosi idioti da giudicare a prescindere.
> 
> Sbaglio o era entrata scrivendo che *tutte le donne allargano le gambe con chiunque?*
> 
> ...


Posso testimoniare che da ragazzo le donne a cui mi proponevo le serravano a chiusura stagna.
Si era soliti dire di una ragazza che passava per facile: si è fatta mezza Napoli. Io aggiungevo spesso: come al solito ero nell'altra metà. :rotfl: Dico davvero.


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

ma lo sceriffo mostra il cartellino solo a me?
voglio dire...ha detto di non continuare la polemica ma mi pare  che se ne stia parlando.quindi?
spassionatamente ripeterei  a perplesso che infilarsi nelle discussioni che non hanno nessuna intenzione di degenerare è improprio e controproducente.


----------



## perplesso (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma lo sceriffo mostra il cartellino solo a me?
> voglio dire...ha detto di non continuare la polemica ma mi pare  che se ne stia parlando.quindi?
> spassionatamente ripeterei  a perplesso che infilarsi nelle discussioni che non hanno nessuna intenzione di degenerare è improprio e controproducente.


1-non ti ho mostrato nessun cartellino

2-a me interessava chiarire che Fujiko NON è Emmanuelle e quello è chiarito

3-mi pare che ora si discorra di altro

grazie lo stesso per il parere spassionato


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1-non ti ho mostrato nessun cartellino
> 
> 2-a me interessava chiarire che Fujiko NON è Emmanuelle e quello è chiarito
> 
> ...


figurati, dovere


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1-non ti ho mostrato nessun cartellino
> 
> 2-a me interessava chiarire che Fujiko NON è Emmanuelle e quello è chiarito
> 
> ...



Vabbè la mia sarà presa come polemica, e vabbè.


Credo, parere mio che non sia giusto andare a scrivere è o non è quell'utente. questo a priori, sempre secondo me.

Poi, e questa è una domanda: Se io cambio connessione e guarda caso ho cambiato gestore da circa un mese e cambio pc e guarda caso l'ho cambiato da circa un mese, si riesce sempre a risalire al cambio di nick ?


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

porcaccio giuda ci ho ripensato
 poi  mi sento presa per deficiente. al di là del fatto che non c'è prova che tenga o controllo del kaiser .
che quest'utente sia entrata con il dente avvelenato mi pare fuor di dubbio , tanto è vero che il mio intervento buonista nemmeno lo ha preso in considerazione , non  ho fatto in tempo a scrivere una scemata che non la riguardava sul confessionale  che mi aveva risposto malamente 
sono passati 2 secondi dacchè ho fatto il nome ed è uscito un thread preparato...
chiunque sia non è in buona fede .
e che non si accosti questa cosa con persa che comunque un  altro discorso e un'altra persona.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Io che son di Ogigia... infatti ho avuto qualche difficotà ma son sopravvisuta...


Ma si entrando qui qualcuno che fa battute le trovi :smile: Ma basta non prendersela e rispondere sempre a tono :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma si entrando qui qualcuno che fa battute le trovi :smile: Ma basta non prendersela e rispondere sempre a tono :carneval:


Dipende pure da uno come entra......


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dipende pure da uno come entra......


Io sono entrata da comunista ( qui su tradì pensa te :rotfl   m'han fatto nera : da perpli ad eretteo anzi hanno tentato ma han perso :mrgreen: E detto tra me e te mi son divertita da morire :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono entrata da comunista ( qui su tradì pensa te :rotfl   m'han fatto nera : da perpli ad eretteo anzi hanno tentato ma han perso :mrgreen: E detto tra me e te mi son divertita da morire :carneval:


Brava Compagna Fiammetta.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Io*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono entrata da comunista ( qui su tradì pensa te :rotfl   m'han fatto nera : da perpli ad eretteo anzi hanno tentato ma han perso :mrgreen: E detto tra me e te mi son divertita da morire :carneval:


Io entro sempre deciso...sempre....


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2014)

Ussignurdevimudrun. e tutto questo ‘sto popò di casino perchè ho mandato un mp a fujikoscrivendole :“Emmanuelle Arsan?“
Ammazza che permalosa! Al limite del patologico.. Stai qui  Fujiko .....ma intanto curati


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Ussignurdevimudrun. e tutto questo ‘sto popò di casino perchè ho mandato un mp a fujikoscrivendole :“Emmanuelle Arsan?“
> Ammazza che permalosa! Al limite del patologico.. Stai qui  Fujiko .....ma intanto curati


ma è di Vimodrone?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Anche se era filologicamente scorretto, mi piaceva di più Margot di Fujiko.

Ma il nome, in fondo, non è così importante, no?


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> porcaccio giuda ci ho ripensato
> poi  mi sento presa per deficiente. al di là del fatto che non c'è prova che tenga o controllo del kaiser .
> che quest'utente sia entrata con il dente avvelenato mi pare fuor di dubbio , tanto è vero che il mio intervento buonista nemmeno lo ha preso in considerazione , non  ho fatto in tempo a scrivere una scemata che non la riguardava sul confessionale  che mi aveva risposto malamente
> sono passati 2 secondi dacchè ho fatto il nome ed è uscito un thread preparato...
> ...



in effetti se fosse nuova utente avrebbe una capacità alquanto sorprendente di collegare robe mai viste nè sentite


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Raby*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se era filologicamente scorretto, mi piaceva di più Margot di Fujiko.
> 
> Ma il nome, in fondo, non è così importante, no?


E no.Adoravo fujiko,la prima serie era la più figa,,,e no raby no...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> porcaccio giuda ci ho ripensato
> poi mi sento presa per deficiente. al di là del fatto che non c'è prova che tenga o controllo del kaiser .
> che quest'utente sia entrata con il dente avvelenato mi pare fuor di dubbio , tanto è vero che il mio intervento buonista nemmeno lo ha preso in considerazione , non ho fatto in tempo a scrivere una scemata che non la riguardava sul confessionale che mi aveva risposto malamente
> sono passati 2 secondi dacchè ho fatto il nome ed è uscito un thread preparato...
> ...


sono passati 13 minuti dal tuo post alla discussione, e non ha manco fatto solo quello.
io in 13 minuti ti affresco casa alla tastiera


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sono passati 13 minuti dal tuo post alla discussione, e non ha manco fatto solo quello.
> io in 13 minuti ti affresco casa alla tastiera



che vuoi dire?
a te non pare un po' troppo veloce?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Adoravo fujiko,la prima serie era la più figa,,,e no raby no...!


Era sempre la stessa, ma nella seconda serie in Italia l'hanno rinominata Margot.

Cambiava aspetto a seconda di chi disegnava la serie, la versione di lei che adoravo era però quella in "Albatros, le ali della morte": uno spettacolo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che vuoi dire?
> a te non pare un po' troppo veloce?


mannò, in un quarto d'ora se non stai facendo altro, ne scrivi di post...


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> in effetti se fosse nuova utente avrebbe una capacità alquanto sorprendente di collegare robe mai viste nè sentite


Ma guarda, basta aver frequentato un forum (non questo, in generale! io li frequento da una decina d'anni ormai) almeno un paio di mesi per capire come funziona!
Se ha ricevuto un messaggio privato con quel nome e nel pomeriggio è spuntato fuori lo stesso nome fatto da un'altra persona allora è palese che sia stata scambiata per questa persona...e il collegamento salta all'occhio pure a me che sono nuova qui e non conosco nessuno.
Sono cose viste e riviste sui fora...a me è capitato di essere scambiata per altra gente ed è alquanto scocciante...anche perchè entrare in un forum ed essere scambiati per altri già predispone male l'utenza intera.
E chi viene scambiato deve fare doppia e tripla fatica per farsi accettare, quando si entra su un forum per parlare e scambiare opinioni.
Ora, lei ha detto di non essere questa utente, ma c'è sempre chi continua a dire che invece forse è quella persona solo perchè ha scritto un thread del genere.
Mi pare ovvio che si sia partiti tutti male...


----------



## lolapal (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Adoravo fujiko,la prima serie era la più figa,,,e no raby no...!


Pure io preferivo Fujiko a Margot, mi ricordo che ci rimasi anche un po' male...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Era sempre la stessa, ma nella seconda serie in Italia l'hanno rinominata Margot.
> 
> Cambiava aspetto a seconda di chi disegnava la serie, la versione di lei che adoravo era però quella in "Albatros, le ali della morte": uno spettacolo...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:credevo che Margot fosse un'altra ex utente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:credevo che Margot fosse un'altra ex utente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Qui fate troppa dietrologia campata per aria...

Poi quella vera vi sfugge completamente!

Bah!


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda, basta aver frequentato un forum (non questo, in generale! io li frequento da una decina d'anni ormai) almeno un paio di mesi per capire come funziona!
> Se ha ricevuto un messaggio privato con quel nome e nel pomeriggio è spuntato fuori lo stesso nome fatto da un'altra persona allora è palese che sia stata scambiata per questa persona...e il collegamento salta all'occhio pure a me che sono nuova qui e non conosco nessuno.
> Sono cose viste e riviste sui fora...a me è capitato di essere scambiata per altra gente ed è alquanto scocciante...anche perchè entrare in un forum ed essere scambiati per altri già predispone male l'utenza intera.
> E chi viene scambiato deve fare doppia e tripla fatica per farsi accettare, quando si entra su un forum per parlare e scambiare opinioni.
> ...


io non ho detto che sia quell'utente(che manco so chi sia sta Arsan), ho detto che, secondo me, quella mascherina la conosco già.
Poi posso sbagliare...
fino ad ora non è mai successo... ma posso sbagliare


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



lolapal ha detto:


> Pure io preferivo Fujiko a Margot, mi ricordo che ci rimasi anche un po' male...


La prima serie era disegnata meglio.Lupen era molto più figo.Parlo dell'edizione 87...!


----------



## lolapal (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma guarda, basta aver frequentato un forum (non questo, in generale! io li frequento da una decina d'anni ormai) almeno un paio di mesi per capire come funziona!
> Se ha ricevuto un messaggio privato con quel nome e nel pomeriggio è spuntato fuori lo stesso nome fatto da un'altra persona allora è palese che sia stata scambiata per questa persona...e il collegamento salta all'occhio pure a me che sono nuova qui e non conosco nessuno.
> Sono cose viste e riviste sui fora...a me è capitato di essere scambiata per altra gente ed è alquanto scocciante...anche perchè entrare in un forum ed essere scambiati per altri già predispone male l'utenza intera.
> E chi viene scambiato deve fare doppia e tripla fatica per farsi accettare, quando si entra su un forum per parlare e scambiare opinioni.
> ...


Guarda Nicka, io sono relativamente nuova qui e in linea teorica il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. Dal mio punto di vista, chi sei sei, se inizi frequentare un luogo, virtuale o no, ci sono delle regole base di convivenza civile. Se qualcuno ti tratta male, allora rispondi male a quell'utente e non a tutti indistintamente.

Quando è stato il mio momento, ho risposto male a un utente da cui mi ero sentita trattar male e gli ho detto le mie ragioni quando questa cosa è spuntata su un altro 3d, ma me la sono vista con lui e non ho trattato male tutti quelli che partecipavano e dicevano la loro, anche dandogli in qualche modo ragione... non so se mi sono capita...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Brava Compagna Fiammetta.


Anche tu? ...e dov'eri un annetto fa ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non ho detto che sia quell'utente(che manco so chi sia sta Arsan), ho detto che, secondo me, quella mascherina la conosco già.
> Poi posso sbagliare...
> fino ad ora non è mai successo... ma posso sbagliare


Quindi è stata scambiata per due persone diverse?!?!?!? 

Vabbè, stempero e faccio outing...
Io sono una vecchia utente, lo ammetto...ma non scoprirete mai chi sono!!! :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io entro sempre deciso...sempre....


Anche io ( mmhhh :carneval: Lo so lo so ho frainteso :carneval::rotfl


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La prima serie era disegnata meglio.Lupen era molto più figo*.Parlo dell'edizione 87*...!


La prima serie è degli anni '70, alle fine degli '80 c'era già la ( bruttissima ) terza serie...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se era filologicamente scorretto, mi piaceva di più Margot di Fujiko.
> 
> Ma il nome, in fondo, non è così importante, no?


E mo chi è margot?:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> io non ho detto che sia quell'utente(che manco so chi sia sta Arsan), ho detto che, secondo me, quella mascherina la conosco già.
> Poi posso sbagliare...
> fino ad ora non è mai successo... ma posso sbagliare



Sbri..sono io troppo realista e terreno..o siete tutti matti???che vi frega degli insulti,al vs avatar???ma stiamo scherzando!qui'e'tutto virtuale...


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io ( mmhhh :carneval: Lo so lo so ho frainteso :carneval::rotfl


Entro deciso,sono falloso...,e non mi faccio troppi scrupoli nell'entrate da tergo.....


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La prima serie è degli anni '70, alle fine degli '80 c'era già la ( bruttissima ) terza serie...


Insomma lupin girava con una mini....


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La prima serie è degli anni '70, alle fine degli '80 c'era già la ( bruttissima ) terza serie...


Ah ok Maremma zucchina non vi sto dietro oggi :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Guarda Nicka, io sono relativamente nuova qui e in linea teorica il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega. Dal mio punto di vista, chi sei sei, se inizi frequentare un luogo, virtuale o no, ci sono delle regole base di convivenza civile. Se qualcuno ti tratta male, allora rispondi male a quell'utente e non a tutti indistintamente.
> 
> Quando è stato il mio momento, ho risposto male a un utente da cui mi ero sentita trattar male e gli ho detto le mie ragioni quando questa cosa è spuntata su un altro 3d, ma me la sono vista con lui e non ho trattato male tutti quelli che partecipavano e dicevano la loro, anche dandogli in qualche modo ragione... non so se mi sono capita...


Eh, ma ognuno ha sempre le proprie reazioni...
Io vengo tacciata di essere fin troppo diplomatica e fredda...
Alcune risposte le ho ricevute anche io senza alcun motivo, ma fondamentalmente me ne frego...me ne frego fuori figuriamoci qui! 
Ma cerco anche di capire chi è diverso da me...

A me è dispiaciuto perchè è entrata quasi in contemporanea con me e perchè so cosa vuol dire una situazione simile...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Entro deciso,sono falloso...,e non mi faccio troppi scrupoli nell'entrate da tergo.....


Sei un attaccante però ?!


----------



## lolapal (25 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:credevo che Margot fosse un'altra ex utente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl:
Bruni, ti mancano le basi!!! 



oscuro ha detto:


> La prima serie era disegnata meglio.Lupen era molto più figo.Parlo dell'edizione 87...!


:up: vero! Non è stato più lo stesso... quanto mi piaceva! :inlove:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E mo chi è margot?:singleeye:


E' Fujiko! :idea:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' Fujiko! :idea:


Ma come fujiko ?!?! :singleeye: ferma nicka che non ci sto a capi ma mazza :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma lupin girava con una mini....


Nella prima girava con una mercedes decappottabile ed aveva una giacca verde, nella seconda con una 500 ed aveva la giacca rossa, nella terza guidavfa un po' di tutto e la giacca era Fuchisa fluo...

Cioè, Lupin è una roba seria, mica si scherza...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> La prima serie era disegnata meglio.Lupen era molto più figo.Parlo dell'edizione 87...!



Eccheccaspita, il primo Lupen era di Miyazaki!!!


----------



## lolapal (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qui fate troppa dietrologia campata per aria...
> 
> Poi quella vera vi sfugge completamente!
> 
> Bah!





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La prima serie è degli anni '70, alle fine degli '80 c'era già la ( bruttissima ) terza serie...


:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò, in un quarto d'ora se non stai facendo altro, ne scrivi di post...


quindi?


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sei un attaccante però ?!


Si,per il fisico e perchè sono ambidestro, mi hanno sempre fatto giocare davanti,tiro molto bene ,sento la porta....,con il tempo ho imparato anche a giocare spalle alla porta,ma entro comunque sempre deciso.....e appena trovo il varco giusto mi ci infilo repentinamente, spesso violentemente.


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ok Maremma zucchina non vi sto dietro oggi :mexican:


Espandi la mente!

( E se continui a non capire, significa che hai sprecato la tua infanzia guardando Melrose Place...)


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Nella prima girava con una mercedes decappottabile ed aveva una giacca verde, nella seconda con una 500 ed aveva la giacca rossa, nella terza guidavfa un po' di tutto e la giacca era Fuchisa fluo...
> 
> Cioè, Lupin è una roba seria, mica si scherza...


certo che lupin si cambiava di rado :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qui fate troppa dietrologia campata per aria...
> 
> Poi* quella vera *vi sfugge completamente!
> 
> Bah!



che in questo caso sarebbe? ...


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma come fujiko ?!?! :singleeye: ferma nicka che non ci sto a capi ma mazza :mrgreen:


Margot è Fujiko sono la stessa persona!!! Solo che hanno cambiato nome nelle versioni successive!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi?


quindi poteva non averlo pronto.
rilassati, che poi la pelle s'increspa e, a me almeno, viene una rughetta al centro della fronte.


----------



## lolapal (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Espandi la mente!
> 
> ( E se continui a non capire, significa che hai sprecato la tua infanzia guardando Melrose Place...)


Mi sa che  parlando di Lupin, sarebbe meglio dire "guardando Candy Candy"


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..sono io troppo realista e terreno..o siete tutti matti???che vi frega degli insulti,al vs avatar???ma stiamo scherzando!qui'e'tutto virtuale...



infatti!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,per il fisico e perchè sono ambidestro, mi hanno sempre fatto giocare davanti,tiro molto bene ,sento la porta....,con il tempo ho imparato anche a giocare spalle alla porta,ma entro comunque sempre deciso.....e appena trovo il varco giusto mi ci infilo repentinamente, spesso violentemente.


Con la palla e tutto immagino


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Margot è Fujiko sono la stessa persona!!! Solo che hanno cambiato nome nelle versioni successive!:mrgreen:


Si,ma erano disegnate diversamente,Fujiko aveva i capelli castani chiari,margot era scura!


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Eccheccaspita, il primo Lupen era di Miyazaki!!!


Niet!

Il primo era aderente ai disegni di Monkey Punch, nella seconda serie invece ci ha messo le mani Hayao...

Memorabile è "Il castello di Cagliostro": Miyazaki a go go!


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Qui fate troppa dietrologia campata per aria...
> 
> Poi quella vera vi sfugge completamente!
> 
> Bah!


meno male che ci sei tu che comprendi ogni cosa


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sa che  parlando di Lupin, sarebbe meglio dire "guardando Candy Candy"


No...Candy Candy noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Espandi la mente!
> 
> ( E se continui a non capire, significa che hai sprecato la tua infanzia guardando Melrose Place...)


Manco so che è ? :singleeye:no io leggevo "piccole donne " figurati :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ma erano disegnate diversamente,Fujiko aveva i capelli castani chiari,margot era scura!


Ok, ma erano la stessa persona...
Non è che erano sorelle o cugine o perfette estranee!!!


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> No...Candy Candy noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


georgie?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> :inlove:


Ah, il ladro gentiluomo!


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sa che  parlando di Lupin, sarebbe meglio dire "guardando Candy Candy"



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Niet!
> 
> Il primo era aderente ai disegni di Monkey Punch, nella seconda serie invece ci ha messo le mani Hayao...
> 
> Memorabile è "Il castello di Cagliostro": Miyazaki a go go!



Ups sapevo male allora, grazie!


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Margot è Fujiko sono la stessa persona!!! Solo che hanno cambiato nome nelle versioni successive!:mrgreen:


Ok che fatica ma perché vi perdete in queste strillate ma un buon libro no? Risposta :no :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Manco so che è ? :singleeye:no io leggevo "piccole donne " figurati :mrgreen:


Il mio libro del cuore...:w00t:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Con la palla e tutto immagino


Si,mi muovo bene,e se ho perso qualcosa in agilità ho guadagnato in potenza...,anche senza palla mi muovo bene,capisco quando c'è da spingere e attaccare gli spazi e quando c'è da rinculare per stare coperti.Ma magari sto usando una scrittura con troppi tecnicismi vero?insomma il contatto non mi spaventa....gioco duro,turgidissimo...!


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> certo che lupin si cambiava di rado :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'omo à da esse omo e à da puzzà...


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> georgie?


N'altra sfigata!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,mi muovo bene,e se ho perso qualcosa in agilità ho guadagnato in potenza...,anche senza palla mi muovo bene,capisco quando c'è da spingere e attaccare gli spazi e quando c'è da rinculare per stare coperti.Ma magari sto usando una scrittura con troppi tecnicismi vero?insomma il contatto non mi spaventa....gioco duro,turgidissimo...!


Non lo metto in dubbio


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

che nervi, piove .uffa .
domani ho l' igiene orale


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Fiammetta*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio


Vabbè ma di calcio qui non è che capite troppo....


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'omo à da esse omo e à da puzzà...


à??????????????????????????


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok che fatica ma perché vi perdete in queste strillate ma un buon libro no? Risposta :no :mrgreen:


Ah ma io leggevo...son diventata miope per questo!!! :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Ah*



Minerva ha detto:


> che nervi, piove .uffa .
> domani ho l' igiene orale


Solo orale?


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> N'altra sfigata!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


in realtà era un po' zoccola... si può dire zoccola?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> che in questo caso sarebbe? ...





Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che ci sei tu che comprendi ogni cosa


Ho ancora qualche amuleto per aiutare a comprendere la dietrologia, interessa l'articolo?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ma di calcio qui non è che capite troppo....


Ah ma potremmo stupirti saaaaaa :mrgreen:


----------



## birba (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah ma io leggevo...son diventata miope per questo!!! :rotfl:


leggevi gli harmony?


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ma potremmo stupirti saaaaaa :mrgreen:


Si certo la solita storia......tifi pure inter....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

....già sai





Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ho ancora qualche amuleto per aiutare a comprendere la dietrologia, interessa l'articolo?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo la solita storia......tifi pure inter....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Pensa l'anno che abbiam fatto la triplette come stavo messa :rotfl:faville :rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'omo à da esse omo e à da puzzà...


Verità incrollabile! :singleeye:


birba ha detto:


> georgie?





Nicka ha detto:


> N'altra sfigata!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Quoto e aggiungo Anna dai capelli rossi 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Manco so che è ? :singleeye:no io leggevo "piccole donne " figurati :mrgreen:


E io Asimov, avrò sbagliato qualcosa? 



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ah, il ladro gentiluomo!


:inlove:

p.s.: ora basta che devo preparare la cena, accidenti!!!:sonar:


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo orale?


lo scritto l'ho già dato ieri


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sa che parlando di Lupin, sarebbe meglio dire "guardando Candy Candy"


Pure quella una ragazza disinibita...

Pensa che in Italia è stato storpiato il finale per far credere che si mettesse con Terence, mentre nell'originale si sposa lo zio adottivo (la serie è una scopiazzatura jappo di Papà Gambalunga...)


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mi sa che  parlando di Lupin, sarebbe meglio dire "guardando Candy Candy"


No vabbe ma chi guardava lupin:singleeye: io mi tiro fuori sono avulsa :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'omo à da esse omo e à da puzzà...


e secondo almeno si deve far avvicinare che se devo star a tre metri per non svenire ... Che si combina? Nulla


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo la solita storia......tifi pure inter....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



adesso diranno che vado fuori ot..ma chisse ne frega....mi ha fatto ridere ranocchia,ha imparato la lezione dal ''porco con gli occhiali''(cit Oscuro..)l'Atalanta gli ha battuti perche'sono sfortunati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> à??????????????????????????


E' la grafia che si usava ai tempi delle crociate, quando i treni erano a vapore e il cellulari avevano ancora il display monocromatico.


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



Minerva ha detto:


> lo scritto l'ho già dato ieri


lo hai dato ieri?cazzo ed io mi sono perso sta cosa? chi è stato quest'uomo così' fortunello?


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ....già sai


L'altra Domenica ad un festival gastronomico interregionale ho pranzato con focaccia genovese.

Lo so non c'entra.

Ma tant'è...


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso diranno che vado fuori ot..ma chisse ne frega....mi ha fatto ridere ranocchia,ha imparato la lezione dal ''porco con gli occhiali''(cit Oscuro..)l'Atalanta gli ha battuti perche'sono sfortunati...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mai colpa sua...mai poi guardati la partita,nel primo tempo l'atalanta sembrava l'inter,ha fatto bene MELLi il ds del parma...si è preso un ammenda con squalifica di 25.000 euro per aver detto:MAZZARRI è UN COGLIONE.Un grande.:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

birba ha detto:


> leggevi gli harmony?


E' capitato, per fortuna molto raramente...


----------



## Minerva (25 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> lo hai dato ieri?cazzo ed io mi sono perso sta cosa? chi è stato quest'uomo così' fortunello?


un dentista scrupoloso . ha voluto che gli portassi un temino sull'opportunità dell'estrazione del dente del giudizio in età evolutiva 
o in alternativa i pericoli della placca nella parodontite


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e secondo almeno si deve far avvicinare che se devo star a tre metri per non svenire ... Che si combina? Nulla


Dopo che s'è scoperchiato l'ascella nel raggio di 10 metri le piante appassiscolo e i mammiferi svengono...

Poi di te che sei svenuta fa quello che più gli aggrada.

Cioè, sei un mammifero, vero?


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Pure quella una ragazza disinibita...
> 
> Pensa che in Italia è stato storpiato il finale per far credere che si mettesse con Terence, mentre nell'originale si sposa lo zio adottivo (la serie è una scopiazzatura jappo di Papà Gambalunga...)


Ma io mi ricordavo proprio che alla fine finiva in un bosco con tante bestie e lo zio Albert!!
Terence alla fine stava con quella gambizzata che tentava pure il suicidio o sbaglio?!


----------



## oscuro (25 Marzo 2014)

*Ah*



Minerva ha detto:


> un dentista scrupoloso . ha voluto che gli portassi un temino sull'opportunità dell'estrazione del dente del giudizio in età evolutiva
> o in alternativa i pericoli della placca nella parodontite


Lo hai dato al dentista?non ti ci facevo,mi sei crollata.:rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io mi ricordavo proprio che alla fine finiva in un bosco con tante bestie e lo zio Albert!!
> Terence alla fine stava con quella gambizzata che tentava pure il suicidio o sbaglio?!


Sì sì, finisce così, ma nelle prime versioni italiane il vero finale era stato tagliato e aggiustato alla bell'e meglio...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Dopo che s'è scoperchiato l'ascella nel raggio di 10 metri le piante appassiscolo e i mammiferi svengono...
> 
> Poi di te che sei svenuta fa quello che più gli aggrada.
> 
> Cioè, sei un mammifero, vero?


Si A sangue caldo ... Ma allora è meglio se si lava e mi offre 2/3 birre che svengo lo stesso :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma io mi ricordavo proprio che alla fine finiva in un bosco con tante bestie e lo zio Albert!!
> Terence alla fine stava con quella gambizzata che tentava pure il suicidio o sbaglio?!


C'era pure una gambizzata ? Ma che vi vedevate da piccoli :singleeye: Maremmina ... Bon  vado a cucinare :mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì sì, finisce così, ma nelle prime versioni italiane il vero finale era stato tagliato e aggiustato alla bell'e meglio...


Allora ho visto la versione non modificata...


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si A sangue caldo ... Ma allora è meglio se si lava e mi offre 2/3 birre che svengo lo stesso :singleeye:


L'uomo che non si lava di solito non ha un budget sufficiente per offrire più di un tavernello(R) alla malcapitata sua preda sessuale...

L'ascella è più economica!


----------



## Nicka (25 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> C'era pure una gambizzata ? Ma che vi vedevate da piccoli :singleeye: Maremmina ... Bon  vado a cucinare :mrgreen:


Candy candy era meravigliosa...
Il suo primo ammmmmore è crepato cadendo da cavallo...
Terence la molla per stare con una senza gamba che tenta il suicidio perchè lui amava Candy...
Uno dei suoi migliori amici diventa pilota e crepa in guerra...
Alla fine finisce proprio con il suo zio adottivo...

Diciamo che faceva a gara con Georgie!!! Solo che Georgie, come ha detto giustamente Birba era un po' più zoccola piuttosto che sfigata!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Marzo 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Allora ho visto la versione non modificata...


Già, prima che le associazioni anti gerontofilia scendessero sul piede di guerra.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.
> Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.
> Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.
> Detto questo, addio.
> questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)



guarda fujiama, non avertene, anche a me è capitato anche di recente di essere
preso a male parole, da gente che magari non ha manco il lontano sospetto di 
come potrei essere nella realtà. però ti buttano addosso astio, come hai detto tu,
e anche qualche palata di letame, che fa tanta puzza. soprattutto quando lo si maneggia...

tu fregatene: se vuoi scrivere, scrivi, ma non prenderla seriamente ...
Io questa Emmanuele manco me la ricordo,mi ricordo solo una certa Karenina
che doveva buttarsi sotto un treno, e tutti che le correvano appresso a scrivere
centinaia di pagine salvo scoprire che si trattava di un cazzaro, sparito 
come le nuvole in una giornata di agosto.
arrivederci.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> porcaccio giuda ci ho ripensato
> poi  mi sento presa per deficiente. al di là del fatto che non c'è prova che tenga o controllo del kaiser .
> che quest'utente sia entrata con il dente avvelenato mi pare fuor di dubbio , tanto è vero che il mio intervento buonista nemmeno lo ha preso in considerazione , non  ho fatto in tempo a scrivere una scemata che non la riguardava sul confessionale  che mi aveva risposto malamente
> sono passati 2 secondi dacchè ho fatto il nome ed è uscito un thread preparato...
> ...


*
*


Purtroppo si accosta eccome, d'altronde se non si dice nulla su persa-brunetta qualcosa non quadra. E fa riflettere su come si possa sbagliare a intervenire. Servirà da monito a farsi cazzi propri? O magari servirà per fare esperienza ed eventualmente dare delle risposte se ci sono domande da parte di chi vuole essere controllato e far si di eliminare dubbi. 


Brunetta perdonami, ma come ho fatto la riflessione io l'avranno fatta altri, ribadendo che questo discorso di Persa-brunetta e l'accostamento che troppo spesso si fa, sta diventando davvero scocciante. Per me leggerti è un piacere e ti chiedo scusa se stavolta ti ho chiamato in causa io. 

Nelle chat gli admin avevano una regola unica, evito di scrivere quale/i ma quib ne era un esempio esemplare. Cosa che sono sicuro diventerà anche Perplesso o altri ancora se ci saranno.


----------



## disincantata (25 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> guarda fujiama, non avertene, anche a me è capitato anche di recente di essere
> preso a male parole, da gente che magari non ha manco il lontano sospetto di
> come potrei essere nella realtà. però ti buttano addosso astio, come hai detto tu,
> e anche qualche palata di letame, che fa tanta puzza. soprattutto quando lo si maneggia...
> ...



Se fosse o meno un cazzaro non lo so, io non la reggevo proprio, altra storia assurda.


----------



## @lex (25 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Purtroppo si accosta eccome, d'altronde se non si dice nulla su persa-brunetta qualcosa non quadra. E fa riflettere su come si possa sbagliare a intervenire. Servirà da monito a farsi cazzi propri? O magari servirà per fare esperienza ed eventualmente dare delle risposte se ci sono domande da parte di chi vuole essere controllato e far si di eliminare dubbi.
> ...


scusami ultimo, ma non sai di che parli. fidati di un cretino


----------



## Ultimo (25 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> scusami ultimo, ma non sai di che parli. fidati di un cretino



No problem, posso anche fidarmi.


----------



## Gian (25 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Se fosse o meno un cazzaro non lo so, io non la reggevo proprio, altra storia assurda.


:up:

uuuuuh a chi lo dici....la storia dell'allattamento al seno....XD

che latte ai co......


----------



## contepinceton (25 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.Detto questo, addio.
> questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)


E a me non ci pensi?
Ok uffi oggi non potevo...ero a Vicenza....uffi...
Le cavallette...
L'adsl non funzionava...il telefono si era bloccato...

Fuji...non fujire da meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> L'uomo che non si lava di solito non ha un budget sufficiente per offrire più di un tavernello(R) alla malcapitata sua preda sessuale...
> 
> L'ascella è più economica!


Pure il tavernello? :singleeyeiù che sedurre mi vuole annichilire


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlando in generale, anche perché Persa già non c'era più quando arrivai io, e idem questa Emmanuelle Arsan. Trovo infantili questi ritorni, se di ritorni si tratta, sotto mentite spoglie. Quasi a volersi ricostruire un imene/prepuzio morale. Mettici la faccia.



Comunque Emmanuelle Arsan è tornata non troppo tempo fa con il suo vecchio nick, per cui non capisco perché adesso dovrebbe cambiarlo...


----------



## Tubarao (26 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque Emmanuelle Arsan è tornata non troppo tempo fa con il suo vecchio nick, per cui non capisco perché adesso dovrebbe cambiarlo...


Io con te a tressette non ci giocherò mai.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io con te a tressette non ci giocherò mai.


Come si gioca?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (26 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io con te a tressette non ci giocherò mai.



Giochiamo a professoressa e studente?


----------



## Tubarao (27 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Come si gioca?


Si gioca che se uno bussa a bastoni, non puoi risponde sempre e comunque a coppe


----------



## MK (27 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Parlando in generale, anche perché Persa già non c'era più quando arrivai io, e idem questa Emmanuelle Arsan. Trovo infantili questi ritorni, se di ritorni si tratta, sotto mentite spoglie. Quasi a volersi ricostruire un imene/prepuzio morale. Mettici la faccia.


:up: e comunque per quale motivo se non è lei se ne vuole andare?


----------



## Hellseven (28 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> :up: e comunque per quale motivo se non è lei se ne vuole andare?


E perché se è' lei ha pubblicizzato la cosa del mp ricevuto? Le conveniva stare zitta e mantenere un basso profilo rispondendo una cosa del tipo scusa ma non so di cosa parli. E comunque credo che Tubarao parlasse in generale non per questa utente in particolare. Scusa ma la cultura del sospetto mi infastidisce e la aborro.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E perché se è' lei ha pubblicizzato la cosa del mp ricevuto? Le conveniva stare zitta e mantenere un basso profilo rispondendo una cosa del tipo scusa ma non so di cosa parli. E comunque credo che Tubarao parlasse in generale non per questa utente in particolare. Scusa ma la cultura del sospetto mi infastidisce e la aborro.


Mi fa piacere...
C'è invece chi ne fa uno stile di vita.
E capisci qual'è l'inganno?

Sei sospettato ?
Bon per fugare i sospetti
intanto ti scopri...

E parli troppo di te.


----------



## Hellseven (28 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere...
> C'è invece chi ne fa uno stile di vita.
> E capisci qual'è l'inganno?
> 
> ...


Conte ma alla fine a noi cosa importa? Cioè perché tutta sta cineteca per ammettere o negare chi e' chi?


----------



## @lex (28 Marzo 2014)

Tanto per precisare. Ho mandato mp a fujiko pensando fosse emna perché conoscevo emma come utente e come persona. sse fosse stata lei le avrei chiesto come va e se stava bene. il resto che è successo non so cosa sia e manco l‘ho letto.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Va che ti hanno dato dell'Emmanuelle Arsan, mica della zoccola. Calmati su, che la vita è bella
> 
> Buscopann


Beh quell'avvocheto de Napoli che stava gia' in Dol quanno ce stavo io e che venne poi qua, s'e' data parecchio da fa' se e' per quello..

segreto de pulcinella...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Conte ma alla fine a noi cosa importa? Cioè perché tutta sta cineteca per ammettere o negare chi e' chi?


ma pe' rifarse na' verginita'....elementare uotson...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (28 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Vabbè, anche le avessero dato della zoccola... qui è all'ordine del giorno, poi ci si fa il callo
> 
> Dai fujiko, resisti, non te ne andare.


zoccola e' chi zoccola fa'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (28 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *ma pe' rifarse na' verginita'*....elementare uotson...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E' così importante? Non è più liberatorio tornare confrontarsi anche duramente e poi sentirsi veramente liberi di essere se stessi?


----------



## Sterminator (28 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' così importante? Non è più liberatorio tornare confrontarsi anche duramente e poi sentirsi veramente liberi di essere se stessi?


Non tutti hanno i coglioni per difendere la loro liberta' di essere se stessi...

e solo perche' manco loro so' convinti al 100% di che cazzo combinano...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non tutti hanno i coglioni per difendere la loro liberta' di essere se stessi...
> 
> e solo perche' manco loro so' convinti al 100% di che cazzo combinano...:rotfl:


Puoi accusarmi di non avere la libertà di essere me stesso?
Guarda me e guarda te.
Tu ti ritrovi ridotto a fare la comare di provincia di quart'ordine dietro un nick.

Invece io ho la libertà di poter mostrare nel virtuale, chi sono nel reale.

E posso perfino fare video demenziali su youtube...

Ma almeno tu sai che significa essere sè stessi?

Ci pensi mai?
Io quando incontro persone del forum, sto sereno, perchè non c'è nessun palco che casca.

Tu invece ti ritrovi ad essere un prigioniero dei fora.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E' così importante? Non è più liberatorio tornare confrontarsi anche duramente e poi sentirsi veramente liberi di essere se stessi?


Ma vedi Hell, in quei lontani tempi, c'era il continuo fenomeno dei cloni no?
Per esempio io quando arrivai qui, fui subito additato come il clone di un certo Oscar.

Poi proprio il signor Sterminator mi accusò di essere un clone di Chen Samurai.

Si può veramente essere liberi di essere sè stessi, 
solo fino a quando non si è dato da intendere quello che non si è.

Ti faccio un esempio.
Io non ho mai toccato un tasto di un organo.
Ma intanto ti do da intendere che sono organista.

Tanto è virtuale no?
Tanto chi verrà mai a vedere?

Ma che capita se poi mi metti davanti a na tastiera?
Che capita?


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Puoi accusarmi di non avere la libertà di essere me stesso?
> Guarda me e guarda te.
> Tu ti ritrovi ridotto a fare la comare di provincia di quart'ordine dietro un nick.
> 
> ...


Si si,fra un pò ti scrivo io chi sei tu.....!Mostrare l'aborto di vita che sei?e te ne vanti pure?sei il coglione del forum,ti ridiamo tutti alle spalle,e nel caso tuo sarebbe meglio non essere se stesso....ma tranquillo che se  per i tuoi "motivi"stai alla larga da oscuro,nel mirino ho il tuo culo,e ho ancora qualche traumatica supposta,e sai che ci puoi credere.Preparati il culo coglione.:up:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Tanto per precisare. Ho mandato mp a fujiko pensando fosse emna perché conoscevo emma come utente e come persona. sse fosse stata lei le avrei chiesto come va e se stava bene. il resto che è successo non so cosa sia e manco l‘ho letto.


Ma in ogni casino che succede sei in mezzo sempre tu? Sei peggio delle cavallette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Marzo 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma in ogni casino che succede sei in mezzo sempre tu? Sei peggio delle cavallette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Ma vai a cacare Busco:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Puoi accusarmi di non avere la libertà di essere me stesso?
> Guarda me e guarda te.
> Tu ti ritrovi ridotto a fare la comare di provincia di quart'ordine dietro un nick.
> 
> ...


Va che la tua pseudo liberta' di essere te stesso e' semplice mancanza di amor proprio perche' manco te rendi conto di che cazzo de chiavica de omo e de persona sei e t'illudi che se la testa de cazzo de mugliereta te sopporta e' perche' sei una persona che s'incontra quando si ha culo...

marivattelaapijaintercooler, rottame....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va che la tua pseudo liberta' di essere te stesso e' semplice mancanza di amor proprio perche' manco te rendi conto di che cazzo de chiavica de omo e de persona sei e t'illudi che se la testa de cazzo de mugliereta te sopporta e' perche' sei una persona che s'incontra quando si ha culo...
> 
> marivattelaapijaintercooler, rottame....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai più che sterminatore tu mi sembri tanto sturby...
[video=youtube;glwG5DkE_JY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glwG5DkE_JY[/video]


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai più che sterminatore tu mi sembri tanto sturby...
> [video=youtube;glwG5DkE_JY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glwG5DkE_JY[/video]


ma piantala rottame e continua a leccare il culo come facevi prima col crucco pe' spera' de conta' ancora qualcosa qua dentro....

mezzasega sei e mezzasega resterai...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma piantala rottame e continua a leccare il culo come facevi prima col crucco pe' spera' de conta' ancora qualcosa qua dentro....
> 
> mezzasega sei e mezzasega resterai...


Poi che parli di pesudo libertà un osannatore dei sistemi sovietici...
E' il massimo eh?

Uno come te la Stasi lo avrebbe fatto generale...

Vero?
Ma hai perso i tuoi informatori...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi che parli di pesudo libertà un osannatore dei sistemi sovietici...
> E' il massimo eh?
> 
> Uno come te la Stasi lo avrebbe fatto generale...
> ...


Coglionazzo i miei "informatori" siete voi stessi perche' ve vantate delle vostre imprese del cazzo pensando de non esse sciroccati totali sputtanandovi anche a vicenda ed in chiaro quanno nun ve sopportate piu' e ve sfankulate...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

fujiko ha detto:


> ho capito perchè l'accoglienza riservatami è stata questa. Perchè in modo del tutto arbitrario qualcuno mi ha scambiato per una certa Emmanuelle, nome che è appena venuto fuori sul thread contro quello che ho detto.La riprova è che stamattina ho ricevuto un messaggio da un tale col quale non ho mai scambiato messaggi che mi ha scritto solo queste parole:Emmanuelle ArsanSul momento non ho capito a che si riferisse, ora penso che ci sia stato uno scambio di persona.Chi mi ha scritto il messaggio non è la stessa persona che ha fatto lo stesso nome pubblicamente.Poi dite che sono io quella prevenuta.L'importante è avere capito l'astio che mi avete regalato.Detto questo, addio.
> questo è il messaggio che ho ricevuto (giusto per evitare che mi si dia ancora della bugiarda)


Non ti preoccupare. Nulla di nuovo sotto i ponti.
Quando entrai io successe la stess cosa.
Un nick fu particolarmente acido . Era cosi sicuro che fossi non so chi, che io scrivevo e lei mordeva.
Addirittura mi scrisse che mi avrebbe "controllata" e visto che io non capivo di che cazzo stesse parlando cominciai a cretineggiare sperando vedesse la luce e facesse un passo indietro con il suo killeraggio Insensato.
Peggio che andar di notte.
Mi mise pure in ignore e poi ando via dal forum.
quindi ripeto.
Fottitene.
I visionari ci sono sempre ma Minerva, che non é il nick di cui parlo io, quando sbaglia sui nick poi fa un passo indietro.
Riconoscendol errore.
Con me lo aveva fatto almeno.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare. Nulla di nuovo sotto i ponti.
> Quando entrai io successe la stess cosa.
> Un nick fu particolarmente acido . Era cosi sicuro che fossi non so chi, che io scrivevo e lei mordeva.
> Addirittura mi scrisse che mi avrebbe "controllata" e visto che io non capivo di che cazzo stesse parlando cominciai a cretineggiare sperando vedesse la luce e facesse un passo indietro con il suo killeraggio Insensato.
> ...


Ma davvero se n'é andato? Non ricordavo sta cosa


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

[HR][/HR]fo





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma davvero se n'é andato? Non ricordavo sta cosa


Forse parliamo di due nick diversi.
C era stata una specie di isteria che aveva preso una manciata di nick nei miei confronti.
Mamma mia quanti rossi presi...
Addirittura chiedevano al conte chi fossi comw se lui mi conoscesse.
Follia


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]fo
> 
> Forse parliamo di due nick diversi.
> *C era stata una specie di isteria *che aveva preso una manciata di nick nei miei confronti.
> ...


ma no, dai. con te presi un bel granchio, anche se in realtà non sapevo bene chi potessi essere. solo che avevi un comportamento di una come se  conoscesse già molti utenti e una bella dose di aggressività che a volte non comprendevo: un po' come se attaccassi chi avrebbe potuto attaccarti.
una volta capito che eri la matta che eri ho ben detto che avevamo acquisito un bel pezzo da novanta con il quale fare tante belle baruffe


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Coglionazzo i miei "informatori" siete voi stessi perche' ve vantate delle vostre imprese del cazzo pensando de non esse sciroccati totali sputtanandovi anche a vicenda ed in chiaro quanno nun ve sopportate piu' e ve sfankulate...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,ne avevi una un tempo...seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
Ocio che so come il popolo bue che se beve le direttive del partito....seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare. Nulla di nuovo sotto i ponti.
> Quando entrai io successe la stess cosa.
> Un nick fu particolarmente acido . Era cosi sicuro che fossi non so chi, che io scrivevo e lei mordeva.
> Addirittura mi scrisse che mi avrebbe "controllata" e visto che io non capivo di che cazzo stesse parlando cominciai a cretineggiare sperando vedesse la luce e facesse un passo indietro con il suo killeraggio Insensato.
> ...


E quanto mi ruppero i coglioni dicendo...Tebe è una delle tue amichette...
Tu conte la conosci....

Per non parlare della Matra che fu accusata di essere un mio clone...


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, dai. con te presi un bel granchio, anche se in realtà non sapevo bene chi potessi essere. solo che avevi un comportamento di una come se  conoscesse già molti utenti e una bella dose di aggressività che a volte non comprendevo: un po' come se attaccassi chi avrebbe potuto attaccarti.
> una volta capito che eri la matta che eri ho ben detto che avevamo acquisito un bel pezzo da novanta con il quale fare tante belle baruffe


Ma infatti tu non fosti " cattiva"  e hai riconosciuto l errore, altri semplicemente non hanno fatto.
Forse non ti ricordi ma ero aggressiva perche davvero " avete tentato di massacrarmi" cosa di cui si lamentano tutti i nuovi soprattutto quando c é il sospetto che sia un multi mick.
 Ad un certo punto tu mi disse.
Smettila che sei nuova come berlusconi.

Ahahahahahahahahaha

fff:fff:fff:fff:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Marzo 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,ne avevi una un tempo...seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....
> Ocio che so come il popolo bue che se beve le direttive del partito....seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...


ma manco per il cazzo...

le perculate che ve meritate, so' solo in base a cio' che da cojoni, ripeto, sbandierate pensando d'esse fighi anziche' sciroccati...

e poi ve rode er culo che qualcuno ve le mette nella giusta prospettiva....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]fo
> 
> Forse parliamo di due nick diversi.
> C era stata una specie di isteria che aveva preso una manciata di nick nei miei confronti.
> ...


Non stavo pensando a nessun nick. Proprio non ricordo l'episodio


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare. Nulla di nuovo sotto i ponti.
> Quando entrai io successe la stess cosa.
> Un nick fu particolarmente acido . Era cosi sicuro che fossi non so chi, che io scrivevo e lei mordeva.
> Addirittura mi scrisse che mi avrebbe "controllata" e visto che io non capivo di che cazzo stesse parlando cominciai a cretineggiare sperando vedesse la luce e facesse un passo indietro con il suo killeraggio Insensato.
> ...


Io ricordo benissimo


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Io ricordo benissimo


Paura.
:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (29 Marzo 2014)

*ste*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma manco per il cazzo...
> 
> le perculate che ve meritate, so' solo in base a cio' che da cojoni, ripeto, sbandierate pensando d'esse fighi anziche' sciroccati...
> 
> ...


Ne vedrai delle belle a breve.....!


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> E perché se è' lei ha pubblicizzato la cosa del mp ricevuto? Le conveniva stare zitta e mantenere un basso profilo rispondendo una cosa del tipo scusa ma non so di cosa parli. E comunque credo che Tubarao parlasse in generale non per questa utente in particolare. Scusa ma la cultura del sospetto mi infastidisce e la aborro.


Boh fosse successo a me (che è impossibile ma ci provo ad immedesimarmi) forse l'avrei scritto sì. E' la reazione che mi stupisce. Io mi sarei fatta una risata e finita lì. Magari avrei chiesto il perchè mi trovasse simile. Ammetto che leggendola velocemente ho notato qualche somiglianza anch'io. Ci ho pensato e poi il pensiero è svanito subito.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

Angeletto Merkel ha detto:


> Tanto per precisare. Ho mandato mp a fujiko pensando fosse emna perché conoscevo emma come utente e come persona. sse fosse stata lei le avrei chiesto come va e se stava bene. il resto che è successo non so cosa sia e manco l‘ho letto.


Il solito casinista . Con affetto eh, non ti incazzare.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh quell'avvocheto de Napoli che stava gia' in Dol quanno ce stavo io e che venne poi qua, s'e' data parecchio da fa' se e' per quello..
> 
> segreto de pulcinella...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


In Dol? Ma sei sicuro? Io mica me la ricordavo.


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare. Nulla di nuovo sotto i ponti.
> Quando entrai io successe la stess cosa.
> Un nick fu particolarmente acido . Era cosi sicuro che fossi non so chi, che io scrivevo e lei mordeva.
> Addirittura mi scrisse che mi avrebbe "controllata" e visto che io non capivo di che cazzo stesse parlando cominciai a cretineggiare sperando vedesse la luce e facesse un passo indietro con il suo killeraggio Insensato.
> ...


Io ero stata acida con te. E con la battuta di Chiara. Però il controllo mica me lo ricordo. Magari c'era qualcun'altro.
E' che continuo a pelle a sentirti lontana. C'hanno provato a farmi cambiare idea eh. Però io nel forum ci sto ancora.


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Boh fosse successo a me (che è impossibile ma ci provo ad immedesimarmi) forse l'avrei scritto sì. E' la reazione che mi stupisce. Io mi sarei fatta una risata e finita lì. Magari avrei chiesto il perchè mi trovasse simile. Ammetto che leggendola velocemente ho notato qualche somiglianza anch'io. Ci ho pensato e poi il pensiero è svanito subito.


Comunque io trovo molto più sensato, se si notano somiglianze con vecchi nick, chiedere in privato piuttosto che in chiaro. Lo trovo decisamente più discreto. E non vedo neanch'io il motivo per alterarsi.


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque io trovo molto più sensato, se si notano somiglianze con vecchi nick, chiedere in privato piuttosto che in chiaro. Lo trovo decisamente più discreto. E non vedo neanch'io il motivo per alterarsi.


ottima considerazione


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ottima considerazione


c'è gente indiscreta , signora mia.
se amassi comunicare in privato lo farei con la gente che mi è simpatica, 
in secondo luogo non vedo perché. fare il nome di qualcuno non è l'accusa di nulla e chi non ha niente da nascondere fa esattamente come ha fatto tebe o magari come fa brunetta che ha scelto un altro modo .
a differenza di chi ama pettegolare in privato mi esprimo in chiaro prendendomene sempre la responsabilità.
detesto poi i perfettini della netiquette


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è gente indiscreta , signora mia.
> se amassi comunicare in privato lo farei con la gente che mi è simpatica,
> in secondo luogo non vedo perché. fare il nome di qualcuno non è l'accusa di nulla e chi non ha niente da nascondere fa esattamente come ha fatto tebe o magari come fa brunetta che ha scelto un altro modo .
> a differenza di chi ama pettegolare in privato mi esprimo in chiaro prendendomene sempre la responsabilità.
> detesto poi i perfettini della netiquette


coda di paglia?


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> coda di paglia?


perché secondo te chi altri ha scritto in chiaro?


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché secondo te chi altri ha scritto in chiaro?


Gli è che tu hai la tua idea.  altri ne hanno una diversa.   dal mio punto di vista potevi evitare,ma non vuole essere un'accusa.    Solo che come vedi la cosa può innescare reazioni spiacevoli.   tienine conto.

My 2 Cents


----------



## Sole (29 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è gente indiscreta , signora mia.
> se amassi comunicare in privato lo farei con la gente che mi è simpatica,
> in secondo luogo non vedo perché. fare il nome di qualcuno non è l'accusa di nulla e chi non ha niente da nascondere fa esattamente come ha fatto tebe o magari come fa brunetta che ha scelto un altro modo .
> a differenza di chi ama pettegolare in privato mi esprimo in chiaro prendendomene sempre la responsabilità.
> detesto poi i perfettini della netiquette


Ma non è una critica a te nello specifico.
Solo ritengo che se io dovessi sospettare che dietro un nick ce ne fosse un altro, non mi lancerei a scriverlo in chiaro.
Premesso che io sono una tonta di prima categoria e non colgo somiglianze...mi è successo solo una volta di riconoscere un non registrato che mi insultava e ne ho avuto successivamente conferma...ma non ne ho mai scritto in chiaro.
Ma se avessi un sospetto chiederei in pvt oppure me lo terrei per me.
Ma non perché io sono migliore...semplicemente lo riterrei più sensato. In caso di errore o di non volontà del nick in questione di rivelarsi, saprei di poter causare danni, seppur lievi.
Tutto qui.
E anche oggi ho detto la mia


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Comunque io trovo molto più sensato, se si notano somiglianze con vecchi nick, *chiedere in privato piuttosto che in chiaro*. Lo trovo decisamente più discreto. E non vedo neanch'io il motivo per alterarsi.


Se ci si conosce certo che sì. Comunque si è cancellata davvero?


----------



## Flavia (29 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Se ci si conosce certo che sì. Comunque si è cancellata davvero?


non ho seguito la vicenda
(troppe 22 pagine da leggere)
ma si è cancellata
il nome appare in grigio


----------



## MK (29 Marzo 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> non ho seguito la vicenda
> (troppe 22 pagine da leggere)
> ma si è cancellata
> il nome appare in grigio


Grazie Flavia


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

Calipso ha detto:


> Io la vedo e l'ho vista in modo diverso in più di un caso... Ma
> che vuoi che ti dica?.... Hai ragione te...............! Va meglio così:mrgreen:?


Quoto

Comunque avevano scambiato anche me per la Arsan.

Minchia.
La donna dai mille volti.
Arsan non la piccola e dolce Tebe.
Ovvio.


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri..sono io troppo realista e terreno..o siete tutti matti???che vi frega degli insulti,al vs avatar???ma stiamo scherzando!qui'e'tutto virtuale...


Non dicevi cosi ieri sera....












(Si. Sto fumando)


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Pure quella una ragazza disinibita...
> 
> Pensa che in Italia è stato storpiato il finale per far credere che si mettesse con Terence, mentre nell'originale si sposa lo zio adottivo (la serie è una scopiazzatura jappo di Papà Gambalunga...)


Beh...e ha pure fatto la scelta giusta.
intanto le é andata di culo che quel cranio di antony o come si chiamava é seccato cadendo da cavallo.
Minchia. Ogni volta che lo vedevo mi veniva l urto di nervi, lui e le sue cazzo di rose.
Terence...madonna santa. Solo da scopare, dai.
Che pompa era? Un succhia raccapricciante.
Maschio certo. Ribelle ok ( e dopo quel coglione del mortaccino ci voleva, ma...). Vigoroso. Attore. Ricco.
Peró. Minchia2. Una puppa sull uccello proprio.

Lo zio invece..Albert...un uomo risolto. Sereno. Dolce e alfa nello stesso tempo.
Privo delle isterie da cazzone di terence o smielate da vomito dell altro sotto un cipresso.
Insomma.
Candy ha scelto un vero top di gamma.
Che poi non  ho mai capito perché hanno cambiato il finale e cosa ci fosse di sconveniente...


----------



## Tebe (29 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Comunque Emmanuelle Arsan è tornata non troppo tempo fa con il suo vecchio nick, per cui non capisco perché adesso dovrebbe cambiarlo...


Vero. l ho letta anche io.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Marzo 2014)

Ma stiamo ancora parlando di una utente che è stata qui tre giorni e si è già cancellata?

scusate parliamo piuttosto della storia inconclusa del Grande Sogno di Maya già che siamo in tema... A quanto le danno le scommesse che l'autrice schiatterà senza dirci chi reciterà la parte della dea scarlatta? E se Maya e Masumi si mettono assieme?


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma stiamo ancora parlando di una utente che è stata qui tre giorni e si è già cancellata?
> 
> scusate parliamo piuttosto della storia inconclusa del Grande Sogno di Maya già che siamo in tema... A quanto le danno le scommesse che l'autrice schiatterà senza dirci chi reciterà la parte della dea scarlatta? E se Maya e Masumi si mettono assieme?


Eh?
Madonna. Sto troppo poco ne forum...


----------



## Zod (30 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...e ha pure fatto la scelta giusta.
> intanto le é andata di culo che quel cranio di antony o come si chiamava é seccato cadendo da cavallo.
> Minchia. Ogni volta che lo vedevo mi veniva l urto di nervi, lui e le sue cazzo di rose.
> Terence...madonna santa. Solo da scopare, dai.
> ...


...sei più carina quando ridi che quando scleri...


----------



## Zod (30 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quoto
> 
> Comunque avevano scambiato anche me per la Arsan.
> 
> ...


I fantasmi del forum. A me continuano a scambiarmi per "Zio Fedi". Da una parte è consolatorio, un giorno non ci sarò più, ma ci sarà qualcun'altro che scambieranno per me. E io rivivrò in lui.


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> ...sei più carina quando ridi che quando scleri...


...ma...ma...dove ho sclerato?


L ora legale mi ammazza...

Aiuto...


----------



## Tebe (30 Marzo 2014)

Zod ha detto:


> I fantasmi del forum. A me continuano a scambiarmi per "Zio Fedi". Da una parte è consolatorio, un giorno non ci sarò più, ma ci sarà qualcun'altro che scambieranno per me. E io rivivrò in lui.


Figo!!!
Anche io voglio rivivere in qualcuno!!!!
Voglia una vita horror e indemoniata!
Zod e Tebe fantasmi secoli nei secoli.


Non entrate in quel forum!

Tu l avevi visto l horror "non aprite quella porta "?


----------



## Zod (30 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Figo!!!
> Anche io voglio rivivere in qualcuno!!!!
> Voglia una vita horror e indemoniata!
> Zod e Tebe fantasmi secoli nei secoli.
> ...


Si certo, ma sono rimasto deluso dall'attore che mi impersonava, io quando faccio a pezzi qualcuno ci metto del sentimento.

Il mio preferito in tema di horror era Poltergeist.


----------



## Zod (30 Marzo 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ma...ma...dove ho sclerato?
> 
> 
> L ora legale mi ammazza...
> ...


In tal caso...

...sei più carina quando ridi che quando turpiloquizzi il prossimo...


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2014)

*Zod*



Zod ha detto:


> I fantasmi del forum. A me continuano a scambiarmi per "Zio Fedi". Da una parte è consolatorio, un giorno non ci sarò più, ma ci sarà qualcun'altro che scambieranno per me. E io rivivrò in lui.


Essere scambiato per zio fedy non è proprio il massimo.Io non sarò mai scambiato,forse scambierò io oscuro con claudio...e sarà un casino....


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

ma sono spariti i rossi o è una mia impressione?
qui ne avrei ricevuti almeno tre o quattro, invece  nada de nada, bizzarro,
cos'è questa nuova timidezza?


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono spariti i rossi o è una mia impressione?
> qui ne avrei ricevuti almeno tre o quattro, invece  nada de nada, bizzarro,
> cos'è questa nuova timidezza?


Semplice il "signore"dei cartellini è caduto in grande disgrazia...e con lui le sue amichette...


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono spariti i rossi o è una mia impressione?
> qui ne avrei ricevuti almeno tre o quattro, invece  nada de nada, bizzarro,
> cos'è questa nuova timidezza?



Te ne manca qualcuno per la parure? Serve che intervenga? 

Settimana scorsa ho avuto una bella soddisfazione... amo i gioielli, anche se non ne posseggo molti... e in vita mia sono riuscita a realizzarne tre, su mio disegno, di cui vado piuttosto orgogliosa.
Una mamma all'uscita di scuola ha notato il mio anello e l'ha scambiato per un anello "firmato"... le ho mostrato un'altra mia creazione...
Lei le ha lodate e mi ha chiesto di portarle altri miei disegni, se li ho...
La botta di soddisfazione è stata scoprire che questa mamma è orafa... che bello!

Sarebbe stupendo se apprezzasse le mie idee e le realizzasse... non per soldi ovviamente, ma mi piacerebbe da morire pensare che alcune mie creazioni hanno preso vita e girano per le strade


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono spariti i rossi o è una mia impressione?
> qui ne avrei ricevuti almeno tre o quattro, invece  nada de nada, bizzarro,
> cos'è questa nuova timidezza?


ne vuoi uno per prova?


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Te ne manca qualcuno per la parure? Serve che intervenga?
> 
> Settimana scorsa ho avuto una bella soddisfazione... amo i gioielli, anche se non ne posseggo molti... e in vita mia sono riuscita a realizzarne tre, su mio disegno, di cui vado piuttosto orgogliosa.
> Una mamma all'uscita di scuola ha notato il mio anello e l'ha scambiato per un anello "firmato"... le ho mostrato un'altra mia creazione...
> ...


che bello...e per soldi perché no,scusa?
oltre alle pashmine adoro la paccottiglia quando mi vesto da creativa (o cretina:singleeye e un gioiellino quando faccio la seria.
in pratica il divertimento è spesso iniziare a vestirmi partendo dall'accessorio
mi son persa...stavamo dicendo:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sono spariti i rossi o è una mia impressione?
> qui ne avrei ricevuti almeno tre o quattro, invece  nada de nada, bizzarro,
> cos'è questa nuova timidezza?


Ah non chiedere a me che non so nemmeno in quale cassetto son stati riposti :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ne vuoi uno per prova?


perché no?
mira al cuore


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bello...e per soldi perché no,scusa?
> oltre alle pashmine adoro la paccottiglia quando mi vesto da creativa (o cretina:singleeye e un gioiellino quando faccio la seria.
> in pratica il divertimento è spesso iniziare a vestirmi partendo dall'accessorio
> mi son persa...stavamo dicendo:mrgreen:


che ti sei persa i rubini, non te li regalano più


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

non so se erano meglio i rossi o lozelo insopportabile dello sceriffo perplesso:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che bello...e per soldi perché no,scusa?
> oltre alle pashmine adoro la paccottiglia quando mi vesto da creativa (o cretina:singleeye e un gioiellino quando faccio la seria.
> in pratica il divertimento è spesso iniziare a vestirmi partendo dall'accessorio
> mi son persa...stavamo dicendo:mrgreen:



Mà, chiedere soldi per disegni che non si sa neppure se faranno soldi... ma và... solo il fatto di poterli vedere "vivi" sarebbe splendido...
Stavo cominciando a pensare di poterne fare un altro, col mio vecchio anello di fidanzamento, ma... mia madre l'ha regalato alla morosa di mio fratello senza dirmelo 

Cmq se hai una pietra e posti la foto, posso a mia volta immaginare un gioiello e postare la foto del disegno. Gratis


----------



## Caciottina (31 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché no?
> mira al cuore


non potrei mai .....cmq io ne ho ricevuto uno, quindi confermo l esistenza imperterrita dei sopra citati rouge


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> non potrei mai .....cmq io ne ho ricevuto uno, quindi confermo l esistenza imperterrita dei sopra citati rouge


uffi, sempre a smentirmi ...ora ti pigio:unhappy:


----------



## perplesso (31 Marzo 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Te ne manca qualcuno per la parure? Serve che intervenga?
> 
> Settimana scorsa ho avuto una bella soddisfazione... amo i gioielli, anche se non ne posseggo molti... e in vita mia sono riuscita a realizzarne tre, su mio disegno, di cui vado piuttosto orgogliosa.
> Una mamma all'uscita di scuola ha notato il mio anello e l'ha scambiato per un anello "firmato"... le ho mostrato un'altra mia creazione...
> ...


brava


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2014)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> non so se erano meglio i rossi o lozelo insopportabile dello sceriffo perplesso:mrgreen:


Cara minerva,lo sceriffo perplesso è fin troppo posato,morigerato,compassato,lineare,dovresti da baciargli il culo senza se e senza ma,credo che al posto suo agirei in modo molto diverso...il dietro le quinte spesso è veramente stomachevole per non scrivere altro.


----------



## Minerva (31 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara minerva,lo sceriffo perplesso è fin troppo posato,morigerato,compassato,lineare,dovresti da baciargli il culo senza se e senza ma,credo che al posto suo agirei in modo molto diverso...*il dietro le quinte spesso è veramente stomachevole* per non scrivere altro.


non conosco e non voglio conoscere , sul resto lascio molto volentieri il piacere a te


----------



## oscuro (31 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> non conosco e non voglio conoscere , sul resto lascio molto volentieri il piacere a te


E fai bene.Tanto di cappella al sor perplesso!


----------

